# Mit welchen Rechnern Arbeitet ihr



## NBerger (23 Oktober 2021)

Hallo...,
Bei mir ist mal wieder ein neuer Rechner fällig, nur welcher.

Wie sind eure Anforderungen, mit was arbeitet ihr, was wünscht ihr euch, ...

Bisher hatte ich ein Notebook: 17" 4k; i9; 32GB Ram; 1TB SSD 1TB-Platte
Ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Oktober 2021)

NBerger schrieb:


> Hallo...,
> Bei mir ist mal wieder ein neuer Rechner fällig, nur welcher.
> 
> Wie sind eure Anforderungen, mit was arbeitet ihr, was wünscht ihr euch, ...
> ...



Die Notebook-Ausstattung passt im Grundsatz heute auch.
Einfach halt mit aktuellen Komponenten.

Auf meiner Wunschliste steht ein kompaktes Zusatzdisplay.
Damit das Fenstergeschiebe bei der Inbetriebnahme weniger wird.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Oktober 2021)

NBerger schrieb:


> .. Bisher hatte ich ein Notebook: 17" 4k; i9; 32GB Ram; 1TB SSD 1TB-Platte
> Ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt.


Das ist doch noch lange gut. Was ist denn damit?


----------



## NBerger (23 Oktober 2021)

> Das ist doch noch lange gut. Was ist denn damit?


Bin Freiberufler und das ist halt mein Werkzeug. Sprich jeden Tag auf Baustelle zeitweise schon unter rauen Umgebungen.
Habe bisher immer nach 2 Jahren die Festplatten gestauscht um Ausfälle zu vermeiden.
Mein aktuelles hat erstmals ne SSD und ich hab die Platten nicht erneuert. Fühle mich damit nun nicht mehr so sicher.
Abgesehen davon ist die Abschreibung durch...

Außerdem nerfen mich extrem jegliche Wartezeiten am Rechner die vermeidbar währen.


----------



## faust (23 Oktober 2021)

Hallo NBerger,

was machst du denn mit deinem "alten" Rechner? Verkaufen?
Solch ein Werkzeug hätte ich nämlich gerne regulär...


Gruß, Fred


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Oktober 2021)

NBerger schrieb:


> Bin Freiberufler und das ist halt mein Werkzeug. Sprich jeden Tag auf Baustelle zeitweise schon unter rauen Umgebungen.
> Habe bisher immer nach 2 Jahren die Festplatten gestauscht um Ausfälle zu vermeiden.
> Mein aktuelles hat erstmals ne SSD und ich hab die Platten nicht erneuert. Fühle mich damit nun nicht mehr so sicher.
> Abgesehen davon ist die Abschreibung durch...


Hier hast Du eine Menge Power – und ordentlich etwas zum Abschreiben:






						ThinkPad P17 Gen 2 | Mobile Workstation | Lenovo Deutschland
					






					www.lenovo.com


----------



## Heinileini (25 Oktober 2021)

faust schrieb:


> was machst du denn mit deinem "alten" Rechner? Verkaufen?


Verkaufen? Verschenken! Die Abschreibung ist doch durch!


----------



## NBerger (26 Oktober 2021)

Entweder es bleibt in der Familie ( die Kinder arbeiten mittlerweile nur noch mit dem I-Pad...) oder es wird verkauft.
Schlecht ist es ja nicht...


----------



## JoGi65 (26 Oktober 2021)

NBerger schrieb:


> was wünscht ihr euch, ...



Lenovo Thinkpad P1 Gen4 16" mit Xeon, 64GB ECC Ram, 2x SSDs, 1x Betrs. 1x Daten, 3840x2400 Pix., IPS, AntiGlare.
Bildschirm trotz 16" etwas höher als der 17" durch 16:10


----------



## NBerger (26 Oktober 2021)

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist alles über HD (1920x1080) auf nem Notebook sinnlos.

Die Schrift wird dann so klein das ein normales Arbeiten unmöglich wird. Immer mit 150-200% Vergrößerung arbeiten ist sinnbefreit (viele Anwendungen kommen damit nicht klar z.B. Step7;TIA...)


----------



## JoGi65 (26 Oktober 2021)

Recht hast! Aber kein Problem. Du kannst das Display im Windows fix auf 1920x1200 (Pixeltreu 4:1) umstellen. Dann passt alles. Die höhere Auflösung ist genau deswegen sinnvoll, weil die darunter 2560x1600 ist (wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe). Und das ist zu klein und nicht Pixeltreu Scalierbar.
Wenns ein 1920x1200 gibt reicht das natürlich.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Oktober 2021)

NBerger schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung ist alles über HD (1920x1080) auf nem Notebook sinnlos.


Der Meinung war ich auch mal – heute möchte ich die 4K meines Thinkpad P50 nicht mehr hergeben.
Wie Deine Kinder das iPad ... 


NBerger schrieb:


> Die Schrift wird dann so klein das ein normales Arbeiten unmöglich wird. Immer mit 150-200% Vergrößerung arbeiten ist sinnbefreit (viele Anwendungen kommen damit nicht klar z.B. Step7;TIA...)


Wenn eine Anwendung nicht damit zurecht kommt, kann man sich in der Regel behelfen:


Rechtsklick auf *.exe -> Eigenschaften-> Kompatibilität -> Hohe DPI-Einstellungen ändern
Dort die Skalierung dem System überlassen:


----------



## hucki (26 Oktober 2021)

NBerger schrieb:


> Die Schrift wird dann so klein das ein normales Arbeiten unmöglich wird. Immer mit 150-200% Vergrößerung arbeiten ist sinnbefreit (viele Anwendungen kommen damit nicht klar z.B. Step7;TIA...)


Beste Know-How-Schutz auf der Baustelle, wo gibt es, wenn man dort mit 2736 x 1824 Pixel Auflösung bei 12,3" Bildschirm und 100% Skalierung  arbeitet.
😜


----------



## Ludewig (26 Oktober 2021)

Seit ich die 60 überschritten habe, packe ich einen 24"-Monitor für 100€ ein und arbeite entspannt auf jeder Baustelle.


----------



## hucki (26 Oktober 2021)

Meine einsetzende Altersweitsichtigkeit hebt auf kurzer Distanz meine ansonsten vorliegende Kurzsichtigkeit auf, so dass ich mittlerweile für Handy, PC & Co. selbst mit dem Mini-Bildschirm die Brille beiseite schiebe.
😁


----------



## mnuesser (27 Oktober 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das ist doch noch lange gut. Was ist denn damit?


Das stimmt, die Rechner sind meistens noch gut,
bei mir geben dann aber immer die Scharniere auf 
Deswegen bekommen die Rechner dann ein Zweitleben zuhause,
quasi Ruhestand. Dürfen dann bei meinem Sohn dienen oder bei meiner Lebensgefährtin.

Ich hab tatsächlich sogar noch einen Alienware 17R3 der jetzt ungefähr 10 Jahre alt ist,
aber schon 32Gb Ram hat und ne SSD, wenn die Programmiersoftware direkt auf das Win10 installiert ist,
merke ich keinen großen Unterschied zu meinem jetzigen Rechner der erst ein halbes Jahr alt ist.


----------



## mnuesser (27 Oktober 2021)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Seit ich die 60 überschritten habe, packe ich einen 24"-Monitor für 100€ ein und arbeite entspannt auf jeder Baustelle.


Ich hab mit meinen 40 dann mal mit ner Arbeitsbrille angefangen


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Oktober 2021)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Das stimmt, die Rechner sind meistens noch gut,
> bei mir geben dann aber immer die Scharniere auf  ...


Von welcher Marke von Edelschrott erzählst du denn?


----------



## mnuesser (27 Oktober 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Von welcher Marke von Edelschrott erzählst du denn?


1. Alienware 17R3 (Schrauben sind aus dem Aluminiumchassis raus genudelt vom Scharnier)
2. Dell keine Ahnung welches Modell 17 Zoll, hatte beim rumlaufen damit dann 10cm spiel, ohne dass das Scharnier sich bewegt hat. War aber auch eher ein Plastikbomber.
3. XMG (Schenker) 17 Zoll, voll Alu, da hats mal die Platine erwischt, hat nur noch 16 GB Ram erkannt, Grafikkarte hatte Aussetzer
4. Schenker Office 17 (war ein Versuch ohne Grafikkarte aus zu kommen) da haben die Scharniere wieder aufgegeben, und der Bildschirm hatte Aussetzer wenn der Bildschirm bewegt wurde, zusätzlich funktionierten die Tasten A und E und S auf einmal nicht mehr
5. Aktuell bin ich bei Dell G7 angekommen...

Edelschrott ist auch zu viel des guten, den RAM konnte ich meist mitnehmen in die nächste Generation, die SSDs auch meistens...
Der Teuerste war wohl der Alienware mit 2500€, der günstigste der Office 17 mit 800€.
Der XMG ist wahrscheinlich auch kaputt gegangen von dem Carbon Staub an seinem letzten Einsatzort.


----------



## NBerger (27 Oktober 2021)

Habe jetzt mein 5. Alienware Notebook alle 17" das letzte mit SSD

Alle sind mechanisch IO und laufen (gehen) auch heute noch, soweit mir bekannt.

An einem habe ich nur mit Touchpad gearbeitet. Als Folge: 7 Lackschichten runtergerieben. Seit dem nur noch mit Maus!

Festplatten habe ich nach bösen Erfahrungen immer nach 2 Jahren getauscht, die SSD im letzten nicht.
Würde nie auf die Idee kommen eine alte Festplatte in ein neues Notbook einzubauen. Auch die Ram's machen wenig Sinn, da auch diese altern und das neue Notebook meist schnellere verträgt. Warum also gewollt die neue Kiste ausbremsen oder Ausfallrisiken einbauen?

Hatte davor mehrere Asus bis, ja bis an einem der Mittelpin des Netzanschlußes im Stecker stecken blieb (alter keine 2Wochen). Der Service war nicht nur unterirdisch sondern eher Planetenkern: Kein Garantiefall laut Asus! Ein Jahr Brieffreundschaft bis der Anwalt von Asus den Asus-Service offen gefragt hat ob's deren Ernst ist und auf die Reperaturkosten verzichtet hat.
Fazit:* !!! NIE WIEDER ASUS !!! *


----------



## Ralle (27 Oktober 2021)

Ich nutze seit 10 Jahren MacBook Pro. Das erste hat 8 Jahre gehalten, einmal Festplatte durch eine SSD getauscht, 1x Akku getauscht. Mechanisch unverwüstlich, das Gerät lief jeden Tag, oft auf Baustellen, aber immerhin keine Schlammbaustellen 
Jetzt seit 2 Jahren ein neues Modell. Ich mache mind. jede Woche ein Vollbackup der Festplatte, damit kann ich auf jedem fremden Mac sofort weiterarbeiten, wenn nötig. Ansonsten natürlich ext. SSD mit virtuellen Maschinen. Mit TB3 oder USB3.2 ist das so schnell, dass man gar nicht merkt, dass man auf einer externen Platte arbeitet. Mal sehen, wie lange das Teil hält, mechanisch ist es auf jeden Fall nicht mehr so stabil wie das erste, besonders die Tastatur hat Apple völlig verbockt. Umzug auf einen neues System ist absolut simpel, genauso Updates des OS.
Natürlich geht das derzeit nur mit Intel-Macs, mal sehen was da noch so auf mich zukommt, aber das hat noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## NBerger (28 Oktober 2021)

Dann arbeitest du immer in einer VM ?


----------



## Ralle (28 Oktober 2021)

NBerger schrieb:


> Dann arbeitest du immer in einer VM ?


Ja,warum nicht?
Bisher hatte ich nur einmal ein Problem mit einem USB-Gerät, das in einem bestimmten Modus nicht mit meinem Windows spielen wollte, aber das war nicht wichtig. Alles andere läuft problemlos. Ein Problem hat Twincat 3 mit Parallels (was ich bevorzugt als VM nutze), wenn ich die SPS auch in der VM laufen lasse. Aber mit VM-Ware hat auch das funktioniert. Ich kann ohnehin nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wie man von TIA V12 bis V17 + Twincat 2 + Twincat 3 alles auf einem System laufen hat. Das wäre mit zu viel Stress ;-) besonders bei einem Systemwechsel.

PS: Und unter Paralles rennt das ganz schön.


----------



## ChristophD (28 Oktober 2021)

nur leider sieht es für die Zukunft mit dem M1 Prozessoren an der Stelle nicht so gut aus 🤔


----------



## Ralle (28 Oktober 2021)

ChristophD schrieb:


> nur leider sieht es für die Zukunft mit dem M1 Prozessoren an der Stelle nicht so gut aus 🤔


Ja, mal abwarten ob Apple Intel wirklich komplett killt (würde mich nicht wundern, bei denen gehts um jeden Cent). Für die M1 geht zur Zeit nur Wndows for ARM und da kann natürlich ein "normales" Windowsprogramm nicht laufen. Selbst wenn es in absehbarer Zeit für den M1 echtes Windows in einer VM geben sollte, wäre das nur emuliert und ohne Hardwareunterstützung wie bei Intel-VM. Das heißt, eher langsam


----------



## waldy (28 Oktober 2021)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Alienware 17R3


Diese sogenannten" Schrott" bei eBay kostet immer noch bei 399 Euro.
Also Recher wahrscheinlich ist wirklich gut.
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Oktober 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Diese sogenannten" Schrott" bei eBay kostet immer noch bei 399 Euro.
> Also Recher wahrscheinlich ist wirklich gut.
> Gruß


Hast du seinen Beitrag gelesen? Sein Laptop ist im Eimer, Scharniere kaputt und andere Probleme. Also das wird auf EBay keine 399 mehr bringen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Oktober 2021)

Ich habe mir für mich privat auch schon Leasingrückläufer gekauft. Am Anfang war ich skeptisch aber ich habe gute Erfahrungen gemacht ( 2 x Lenovo Laptop günstig gekauft, laufen seit 5 Jahren und sahen damals bei Kauf wie neu aus ). Drauf gekommen bin ich damals eigentlich da ich einen Laptop mit RS232 gesucht habe...

https://www.esm-computer.de/gebrauchte-notebooks/


----------



## Oberchefe (29 Oktober 2021)

> Dann arbeitest du immer in einer VM ?



Das war bei uns lange kein Thema, dann kam irgendwann die Iso-Zertifizierung und dann war plötzlich die IT-Abteilung der Meinung, dass wir mit dem Firmen PC nicht mehr direkt an eine Kunden-Steuerung dürfen.

Seither ist VmWare für uns "normal"


----------



## JoGi65 (29 Oktober 2021)

Frage an die VM Nutzer für TIA:
wie handelt ihr die TIA Daten?
In der gleichen VM, VHD oder echte HD Partition?

Und noch eine Frage:
Ich hab mit Player Version 15.. das Problem, das die VMs immer größer geworden sind (mit Daten in der gleichen VM - auswendig weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob das Windows oder andere VMs waren) und sich auch nach löschen aller enthaltenen Daten nicht mehr annähernd auf die Ursprungsgröße komprimieren haben lassen.
Gibts da ein Thema das bekannt ist, oder ist euch die Größe egal?


----------



## Captain Future (29 Oktober 2021)

wir Arbeiten nicht mit einer VM-Ware. Die Performance von TIA ist ja nicht besonders ...... dann noch eine VM... ne Danke .
Wir haben nur für alte Software VMs die unter Windows 10 nicht mehr laufen.

Bei TIA haben wir zum Glück auch nicht dieses Wirrwarr von TIA V12 bis V17.
Das liegt aber daran das wir immer Knallhart ein Update auf die neue Version gemacht haben.

Bei uns ist "nur" noch V15.1-V17 von V12-V15.0 gibt es keine Anlage mehr die wir im Wartungsvertrag haben.


----------



## Ludewig (29 Oktober 2021)

Wir arbeiten mit einer VM je Version, evtl. zwei, wenn sich Tunnelprotokolle in die Quere kommen.

1. Daten liegen auf dem Hauptrechner und werden, wenn online, auf Firmenserver gesichert. 
2. Werden die Siemens-Update-Dateien nach Update korrekt gelöscht?


----------



## Ralle (29 Oktober 2021)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> Frage an die VM Nutzer für TIA:
> wie handelt ihr die TIA Daten?
> In der gleichen VM, VHD oder echte HD Partition?


Ich habe auf dem Laufwerk ein Verzeichnis Steuerungstechnik, da liegen seit TIA auch die Projekte aus den VM inkl. tägl. Datensicherung, die werden als Netzlaufwerk von Paralles (VMWare) durchgereicht. Funktioniert ohne Probleme oder defekte Dateien etc. Bei Step7 Classic war das noch anders, das hatte irgendwie Problme mit Netzfreigaben, also lagen die Projekte in der VM. Gesichert wird auf einen Server in der Firma und natürlich regelmäßige Backups der kompletten Platte.

WIndows hat es an sich, immer größer zu werden. Ab und an putze ich das mal (vorher Sicherung der VM!) und wenn das einige Tage ohne Probleme lief kann die Sicherung irgendwann überschrieben werden. Für neue Sachen hab ich immer eine "leere" VM, da kommt dann z.B. das neue TIA V0815 rein.


----------



## JoGi65 (29 Oktober 2021)

Ludewig schrieb:


> 2. Werden die Siemens-Update-Dateien nach Update korrekt gelöscht?



Danke für Deine Antwort. Ich habs nicht auf TIA bezogen, sondern generell auf VMs welche ich am laufen habe. (div. Windows, Windows Server, Synologys). Und da die dann eben teilweise recht groß werden und sich nicht immer schrumpfen lassen, und pro VM drei Versionen gesichert werden (Aufgesetzte Version, Upgedatete Version, laufende Version), ist die Größe doch auch ein Thema.

TIA lauft bei mir als Hobby Nutzer direkt auf der Workstation, und dadurch hab ich das Glück nur eine Version zu brauchen.
Mir stellts aber die Haare auf, wenn ich das Versionschaos bei Euch betrachte und alle haben mein Mitgefühl und Bewunderung für den Verwaltungsaufwand!


----------



## Ralle (29 Oktober 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> wir Arbeiten nicht mit einer VM-Ware. Die Performance von TIA ist ja nicht besonders ...... dann noch eine VM... ne Danke .
> Wir haben nur für alte Software VMs die unter Windows 10 nicht mehr laufen.


Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, ich bin mit der Geschwindigkeit in der VM absolut zufrieden (TIA ist ja an sich schon langsam, wie sind Leid gewohnt), hab aber auch genug RAM und eine ultraschnelle SSD und kann der VM genug abgeben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Oktober 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, ich bin mit der Geschwindigkeit in der VM absolut zufrieden (TIA ist ja an sich schon langsam, wie sind Leid gewohnt), hab aber auch genug RAM und eine ultraschnelle SSD und kann der VM genug abgeben.


Mit der passenden Hardware läuft TIA gut in einer VM ( zumindest nicht spürbar langsamer als ohne ). Hat man diese nicht,
dann wird es natürlich ein Trauerspiel.


----------



## Captain Future (29 Oktober 2021)

Ich denke meine Hardware ist ok
Dell Precision 7730 Workstation
32 Gig Ram
Samsung EVO 870 EVO 1TB SSD 2 Stück
Samsung 970 EVO Plus M.2 SSD 1TB 2 Stück

Die VM Software ist VM Workstation 16 Pro


----------



## NBerger (3 November 2021)

Arbeite seit V15 / V5.6 nicht mehr mit VM's.
Ist in einer VM immer langsamer.

Installiert ist:
- V13SP2 für Konvertierung älterer Anlagen
- V14 Für Projekte mit S120 Startdrive, das kann nicht so einfach hochgerüstet werden...
- V15.1 Für Projekte mit Time-Base-IO zu Fuß ohne Motion-Funktion Messen/Cam. In V16 wurde die Schnittstelle geändert, kann nicht so einfach hochgerüstet werden...
- V16 Wird nicht mehr benötigt. Werde ich auf einem neuen Rechner nicht mehr installieren.
- V17


----------



## nade (14 November 2021)

so, zu faul alles zu lesen. laptop hat "nur ein i5 und 24gb ram. m.2 stick und eine ssd platte. mein "neuer" pc ist dagegen mom annährend übertrieben. ein 5950cpu mit 64gb ram und 2* 1tb m.2 und einer 3060ger grafikkarte und 12gb ram.
ach ja 34" curved monitor. lapi hat wie gesagt "nur" ein i5 und 15" bildschirm. reicht für sew parametrierung und tia und auch für verkopte eaton kacke.


----------



## Benjamin (15 November 2021)

Wir arbeiten zum großen Teil auch nur mit VM (VMware Workstation). Bedeutend langsamer wie bei einer direkten Installation ist das heutzutage auch nicht mehr.

Als Rechner kann ich nur empfehlen - Eine mobile Workstation aus der Business Reihe der großen (Dell, HP, Lenovo, ...). Das Teil darf schon etwas wiegen. Die ganzen schlanken Rechner sehen zwar schick aus, das Kühlsystem wird aber nicht für einen Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt sein. Es bringt ja nichts, nominell eine schnelle CPU zu haben, wenn diese dann wegen zu hoher Temperatur vom OS gedrosselt wird ...

aktueller i7/i9
32 besser 64 GB RAM
OS und aktive virtuelle Maschinen auf eine SSD (NVMe und über PCIe angebunden)
Für das Datengrab tut es dann auch eine "normale" SSD Festplatte


----------



## jonsnow1 (17 Dezember 2021)

Hallo was denkt ihr uber Chromebook ?

Danke.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Dezember 2021)

> Hallo was denkt ihr uber....


Riecht mir sehr nach Spam


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 Dezember 2021)

ganz frisch auf dem Schreibtisch:
HP Zbook fury 17 G7
i7-10750H
2,6Ghz
32g RAM
1TB C Platte und 2TB D Platte
Windows 10


----------



## codemonkey (17 Dezember 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> ganz frisch auf dem Schreibtisch:
> HP Zbook fury 17 G7
> ...


Die Tastatur triggert mich komplett.
Warum baut man solche Cursortasten? 
Das man die Pfeilauf und -ab Taste so zusammen legt ist ein Unding.


----------

